# How good are the job prospects after German apprenticeship?



## subha5355 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have been selected in dual study and work vocational training in Germany. I will be doing training in I.T sector. Most probable position will be I.T Technician/I.T Engineer. I will be arriving Germany in November from India for the very first time. My post is about asking all the expats in Germany to let me know more of this opportunity that i have received. I will be receiving monthly stipend of about 650 Euros(additionally free accommodation at company's reserved apartment for apprentices, 3 times food, bills<water, electricity, gas>, travel allowance, medical & health insurance for 3 months). I would like to know how good are the job prospects after completion of Training in Germany. Cheers!!


----------



## ines2013 (Jun 10, 2013)

subha5355 said:


> I have been selected in dual study and work vocational training in Germany. I will be doing training in I.T sector. Most probable position will be I.T Technician/I.T Engineer. [...]
> I would like to know how good are the job prospects after completion of Training in Germany. Cheers!!


Hi subha,

your job prospects with IT are really good and you can expect to earn quite well once you've finished your dual study and work program. I'm not really sure from your posts whether your dual study is a work & study (as in earning a B.S. in computer sciences) while also doing an apprenticeship in a company or if it is a 'normal' dual apprenticeship [in German: duale Ausbildung] where you alterate between training in a school and in a company. 'Normal' IT-apprenticeships are offering education for jobs such as Fachinformatiker or IT-Systeminformatiker. With an apprenticeship in IT such as 'Fachinformatiker' you can expect to earn around 2700 € to 3100 € per month before taxes.
(BERUFENET, Berufsinformationen einfach finden - Suche)

If your dual study program includes earning a bachelors degree [in German these opportunities are called 'duales Studium'] your income after graduation will be even higher (right after graduation you might earn between 3100 to 3600 Euro per month, depending on the local area you want to live in, the company size, etc.)

If you know the exact name of your apprenticeship, see if you can insert it in the 'Arbeitsagentur' database to find more information on you dual study program.
'http://berufenet.arbeitsagentur.de/berufe/search/simple/index.jsp

Best,
Ines


----------

